# Spousal Visa renewal and Surname change!



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi!!

Here we go again! two years and the dreaded renewal is back!!!

I have a Spousal permit and I am in process of submitting application for renewal. 

I recently renewed my passport and changed my surname to my husbands. My Visa is still on maiden name. Now I have to submit an application for renewal. Can I submit apply for renewal and rectification of surname together? I had gone to Home affairs few days back lady there told me submit a letter stating change in surname with our marriage certificate. Is that enough? 

Thanks
Tanu


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

tanu11 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Here we go again! two years and the dreaded renewal is back!!!
> 
> ...


It should be enough based on what you have written here, yes.


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It should be enough based on what you have written here, yes.


Thank you for your reply LegalMan!!


----------

